# General > General Knives & Blades >  how to clean rust off a blade

## oldtrap59

Bought an old Schrade muskrat skinner at a yard sale last week. Pretty clean but some rust on the blades. Have used some 3M pad to try to remove it but still alittle left. Wondering what you knife experts suggest. Not asking cause I can't get it off just asking for the opinion of some of our in house experts and what they think is the BEST way. Btw it was only $2.

oldtrap

The blades are in good shape not counting the rust. Reslly doesn't look like either blade was used much let alone sharpened very often.

----------


## gryffynklm

I have used navel jelly to remove rust it works just fine on the things I have done. 

http://www.acehardware.com/product/i...LAID=344292292

----------


## Camp10

I dont know the knife so pics might help.  If it is a satin finished blade, just use some steel wool and a little light oil.  If it is a polished finish, it will be a little tougher to get out and not dull the finish.  I have some stuff up at camp (so I cant get you a picture of it now) called never-dull that can get light rust off.  http://www.nevrdull.com/  Keep in mind that it will still show stains after the rust is gone.  If it isnt to bad, you might just leave it there as proof of it's experience.

----------


## Winter

I use green scothbrite pads and oil.

----------


## Rick

0000 steel wool can fix anything.

----------


## crashdive123

All of the above - or clean it up the best you can and leave a little rust pitting - kind of gives it character.

----------


## hunter63

And to think I used to cut potatoes and onions with mine, just so it wouldn't look "New".

Seriously, I use one of these, not sure of the name of mine, got a couple from a friend at Rendezvous, works good.

http://www.amazon.com/Super-Rust-Era.../dp/B001DMX6OG

0000 steel wool and rubbing compound also work pretty good.

----------


## Sourdough

Sit it in a nice pot of delicious "Bean'Glop". But only for 10 seconds. in 45 seconds the blade is gone.

----------


## crashdive123

You could also soak it in Coca Cola or Kool-aid.

----------


## oldtrap59

Got some answers I kinda expected some I didn't but want to thank ya all for the answers. In this case I think that a light oil and 0000 wool will get it down to a minimum and then the rest will be left so as the knife will have some class. Btw. I used the knife today and it really holds an edge so guessing it has some age on it. I have a couple of new folders by Schrade and truth be told I don't think that the blade steel is as good as it is with this knife I bought.

Oldtrap

----------


## Justin Case

Acid,,,,,,,,,

----------


## canid

if any of the corrosion is deep, or pitted and you want to keep your lines clean, use a abrasive paper with a block.

from 400 grit up to whatever finish you want, roughly doubling the grit each change and without too much pressure [don't want to gouge low spots, just remove the high stuff each stroke.]

----------


## ClovisMan

I usually just stab the ground repeatedly until all the rust is gone and then just wipe it off. Sandy soil works best.

----------


## rwc1969

> I usually just stab the ground repeatedly until all the rust is gone and then just wipe it off. Sandy soil works best.


That works great and so does cola as crash said. I believe the cola will put a petina on some blades though which turns them black and helps to prevent further rust. This could be good or bad depending on how you roll.

I've also used 400-1000 grit wet dry sandpaper to give them a nice polish and remove imperfections.

----------


## canid

> I usually just stab the ground repeatedly until all the rust is gone and then just wipe it off. Sandy soil works best.


haha. somewhere out there another knifemaker is reading that with a single tear running down his cheek.

----------


## panch0

> haha. somewhere out there another knifemaker is reading that with a single tear running down his cheek.


I cringed a little myself. I could see it working though.

----------


## canid

a couple weeks ago i was showing one friend how to strike sparks with the spine of one of my knives on some chert, and my other buddy asked if he could try. i said "sure" and before i could stop him he picked up a blade i had lovingly finished and put one of the sharpest edges i've ever accomplished on, grabbed the chert and struck several times down the edge of the blade.

after several min. of chewing him out he still didn't get what the problem was, and probably still doesn't. the edge was mangled. it took two hours of work just to fix the bevel again.

i'm very touchy about the knives i make, and especially the nice ones.

----------


## finallyME

> a couple weeks ago i was showing one friend how to strike sparks with the spine of one of my knives on some chert, and my other buddy asked if he could try. i said "sure" and before i could stop him he picked up a blade i had lovingly finished and put one of the sharpest edges i've ever accomplished on, grabbed the chert and struck several times down the edge of the blade.
> 
> after several min. of chewing him out he still didn't get what the problem was, and probably still doesn't. the edge was mangled. it took two hours of work just to fix the bevel again.
> 
> i'm very touchy about the knives i make, and especially the nice ones.


I better not let any of my boy scouts use your knives to strike fero rods.  It doesn't matter how many times I tell them to not use the blade, they still do.  :eyore:

----------

